# AOD 9605 and TRT Nation



## Kraken (Dec 31, 2021)

TRT Nation is having a 20% off sale and AOD 9605 is one of their discounted items. But, normally $600 for 90 days, even at $480 that seems very high. Does this stuff work well enough to justify that? Is it something hard to find otherwise?


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

You'll definitely weigh less with $480 less in your pocket.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 1, 2022)

I thought that peptide could be purchased for roughly $50 per bottle?  Even less in bulk...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 1, 2022)

Buy AOD9604 5mg | 99% Purity (USA Made) | Peptide Sciences
					

Buy AOD9604, 99% purity from PeptideSciences.com. AOD9604 stimulates lipolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat) and inhibits lipogenesis in animal studies.




					www.peptidesciences.com


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks guys, but does it actually do anything helpful?


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> TRT Nation is having a 20% off sale and AOD 9605 is one of their discounted items. But, normally $600 for 90 days, even at $480 that seems very high. Does this stuff work well enough to justify that? Is it something hard to find otherwise?


5mg averages $45, not hard to find. ECA does more, T3 does WAY more. None of the Peptides are great at fat loss.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Thanks guys, but does it actually do anything helpful?


Not really, all the fat loss Peptides are pretty much a joke. Only one that actually (kills) fat cells is Adipotide, and you don't want to use that unless you want to look like you had bad lipo in the spots you pinned it. Some docs use it to kill lipomas.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

Okay thank guys, I'll give this one a pass. 

I had looked at T3 in the past, but was nervous to mess with my thyroid. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 2, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Okay thank guys, I'll give this one a pass.
> 
> I had looked at T3 in the past, but was nervous to mess with my thyroid. Any thoughts on that?


I screw with mine all the time, we're told they're "easy to break" but anecdotally from our types doing it for years seems that's really not the case at all. I've never had an instance of coming off and thyroid function not returning to (my) normal.

Armour Thyroid is a precription desicated thyroid supp that actually works, not as potent at taking T4 or T3 but does improve thyroid function.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 2, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Armour Thyroid is a precription desicated thyroid supp that actually works, not as potent at taking T4 or T3 but does improve thyroid function.


I'll check that out thanks.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 5, 2022)

If using T3, 20mg/d, is it best to split it and spread it out over the day? Is that dosage effective?


----------

